# Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3



## Claut (31. August 2014)

Joa wie eig beschrieben.

Neuer Gaming laptop und die passenden Anwendungen und Software fehlt ..


----------



## painschkes (31. August 2014)

_2 Sekunden per Google : Link

....?_


----------



## Dagonzo (31. August 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> _2 Sekunden per Google : Link
> 
> ....?_


Also ich wäre mir da nicht sicher ob das die richtigen sind. Zumal die schon 4 Jahre alt sind und die "MB3" meines Wissens damals noch gar nicht gab.

Ich würde die nehmen:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/progDownload/Eurocom-X7-Creaive-Sound-Blaster-X-Fi-MB3-Audio-Driver-35-for-Windows-7-64-bit-Download-328073.html

Aber die Suche mit Google dauert wirklich nicht lange 

Bei Creative direkt mal einen Treiber zu finden dauert dagegen deutlich länger, zumal die "MB3" dort mal gar nicht gelistet ist, warum auch immer. Dafür aber gefühlte 500 andere Karten, die meist keinen interessieren. Aber Creative hat schon seit ist denken kann Probleme damit. Wenn sie denn überhaupt mal vernünftige Treiber bereit stellen. 
Früher war ich auch mal ein großer Creative-Fan. Heute meide ich deren Produkte.


----------



## Claut (31. August 2014)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also ich wäre mir da nicht sicher ob das die richtigen sind. Zumal die schon 4 Jahre alt sind und die "MB3" meines Wissens damals noch gar nicht gab.




Joa, wird eben nicht unterstützt. Auf den bin ich auch schon gekommen, ohne erfolg. Stattdessen gab es Fehlermeldungen ohne Ende.



@Dagonzo, danke dir. Hab nach einer Std nichts gefunden, weswegen auch immer :/ 


Kurz anderes Thema, bevor ich jetzt ein Neues Thread erstelle.

Wenn ich bei mir den Touchpad Driver Installiere, funzt alles bis ich das Notebook Neu Starte. Ab dann Deaktiviert sich das Pad von alleine, und ich darf via Tab auf "Synaptics Zeigegeräte" gehen und dort unter "Geräteeinstellungen" Synaptics TouchPad V7.2 an PS/2-Anschluss 1 Aktivieren.

Weiß nicht was man da Einstellen soll damit das nicht mehr passiert. Eine Externe Maus ist nicht angeschlossen.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (31. August 2014)

Versuch mal ob sich das Touchpad über die übliche FN+F2 (oder F irgendwas, je nach laptop) reaktivieren lässt. Falls dem so ist, kommt das Problem von irgend einer Hotkey-Verwaltungssoftware, die bei Systemstart ihre EInstellungen aufzwingt. Je nach Laptop kann es sein, dass sich das gar nicht beheben lässt ohne das entsprechende Tool zu deinstallieren (i.e. bei meinem Clevo Gaming Notebook ist das Touchpad nach Systemstart immer aktiv und ich muss es händisch deaktivieren, weil ich es typischerweise nicht brauche und es nur beim Tippen zu lästigen Fehleingaben führt).


----------



## Claut (1. September 2014)

FN+F2 ist bei mir ECO Modus.

Habe den Hersteller kontaktiert, und er versucht eine alternativ Software zu finden. 

Über den Service kann man dich bei notebookguru nich beschweren. Antworten immer innherlab ein paar Minuten


----------



## Dagonzo (1. September 2014)

Beim Hersteller selbst gibt es keinen Treiber? 
Meist gibt man die entsprechende Seriennummer vom Notebook auf deren Webseite ein und bekommt dann alles downloadbare angezeigt.


----------



## Claut (1. September 2014)

Wird seit Wochen überarbeitet -.-


----------



## Dagonzo (1. September 2014)

Na toll...


----------

